# Please help me get out of my contract with 3!



## shakyfranko (5 Aug 2012)

I have signed up with three mobile 8 months ago. I have made several requests for my deposit to be returned and they keep telling me they are issuing the check. I have now stopped paying my bill because they have not resolved the issue and they have in turn cut me off. I spoke to a manager and told him that they had breached the contract since they own me money and they are no longer providing the service. He said that i am still in contract with them and that the credit department will be contacting me if i refuse to pay.
Is there any action i can take to prevent them hurting my credit and stopping me from going to a different company?


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Aug 2012)

shakyfranko said:


> I have made several requests for my deposit to be returned and they keep telling me they are issuing the check.


By that you mean that you have in that way cancelled?  How was that done - written or verbal?


shakyfranko said:


> He said that i am still in contract with them and that the credit department will be contacting me if i refuse to pay.
> Is there any action i can take to prevent them hurting my credit and stopping me from going to a different company?


Presumably, you didn't cancel within the cooling off period - and whatever contract you have with 3 stands?  Were you not aware that you were signing up for a specified minimum period?  Did you get a phone with that deal?


----------



## shakyfranko (5 Aug 2012)

No cancellation has been made because they stopped my service due to non payment they say. Payment was not made because they have not given me my deposit back after two months since i requested it. They also issued me a bill that stated my account was in credit at the time my services were stopped therefore; they have breached the contract.


----------



## shakyfranko (5 Aug 2012)

I was supposed to be issued a refund after the six month period. That was two months ago.


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Aug 2012)

shakyfranko said:


> Payment was not made because they have not given me my deposit back after two months since i requested it.


Deposit was for what exactly?


----------



## vandriver (5 Aug 2012)

Three have reps on boards who sort out these problems all the time.


----------



## shakyfranko (5 Aug 2012)

I lived in the states so i had no credit history. So they were supposed to give it back to me which they agreed to do. Im still waiting.

I just want out without them doing anything to my credit. I really dont want anything to do with this company anymore just want to go with a decent one that values its customers and treats them with some level of respect. 

I refer to my original post. I want out!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Aug 2012)

As *vandriver* said:

Sign up to boards.ie and talk direct with 3 here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1367


----------



## rraido (9 Aug 2012)

shakyfranko said:


> I really dont want anything to do with this company anymore just want to go with a decent one that values its customers and treats them with some level of respect.


Good luck finding a phone company that values its customers. They're all the same at the end of the day, been with them all and had problems with each of them.


----------

